# 2015 Cannondale CAAD10, best bike i have



## veloci1

These are a couple of images of my 2015 CAAD10. all i can say is that this bike rides like a dream. fast and amazingly comfortable.

i have an EVo HM and Synapse HM. the CAAD10 is the one i have been riding for the last 4 weeks. Granted that after 60 miles you can feel it a little, but, not the way some people make it sound.

like i said, this is one amazing machine.


----------



## ziscwg

Nice, is that the Black Inc version?

I have a 2010 CAAD10. Love it.


----------



## veloci1

Thank you.
This is my lbs edition. They use this version for their racing team.
I am seriously thinking about selling the evo or synapse and getting another caad10.


----------



## macca33

They are cracking rigs - I have two! Although, I am going to build a 2012 Jamis Xenith Elite frameset up shortly to see how it fares - will be interesting to note the differences - if any - in the ride/handling, as the dimensions of the framesets are eerily similar...

Enjoy your rig mate.

cheers


----------



## hypercycler

That's Incycle's new colorway?? Liked it very much when I first saw it. My 2012 got stolen and I got a 2014 replacement. I ride it more then my other carbon bikes. Enjoy~!


----------



## jeepsouth

Agree 100%. Made the mistake of going with a Specialized carbon bike after selling a CAAD 10 I had. Big mistake!!!!!
Last weekend I bought a 2015 CAAD 10 Ultegra, and couldn't be happier. Fantastic bike in every way! I don't plan to make a mistake like that again.
Anyone interested in a (very) slightly used Spec. Roubaix?


----------



## robt57

jeepsouth said:


> Agree 100%. Made the mistake of going with a Specialized carbon bike after selling a CAAD 10 I had. Big mistake!!!!!
> Last weekend I bought a 2015 CAAD 10 Ultegra, and couldn't be happier. Fantastic bike in every way! I don't plan to make a mistake like that again.
> Anyone interested in a (very) slightly used Spec. Roubaix?


I am selling my SL4 Disc Roubaix I got in Aug last year also. Was yours SL4 and what did you decide to be the impetus? If I may ask.


----------



## jeepsouth

robt57 said:


> I am selling my SL4 Disc Roubaix I got in Aug last year also. Was yours SL4 and what did you decide to be the impetus? If I may ask.


Yeah, Roubaix SL4 Comp.
The best I can do is to say that going from the CAAD 10 to the Specialized Roubaix SL4 Comp is like going from a Chevy Corvette to a Chevy S10 pickup. The short test ride on the Roubaix didn't reveal this, and I openly admit that the mistake was mine, and mine alone. But, there is no comparison. The CAAD 10 is, by far, the superior bike. And that is regardless of the components.
Maybe I just wanted the carbon or something, but it was a mistake. My first 20+ mile ride fully defined this. Sluggish, slow, heavy compared to the CAAD 10.
All I can say is that I made a stupid mistake in selling the old CAAD 10 and buying the Specialized. I don't have any excuses. I screwed up. Wish I'd never done it, but, I did. But now I'm back with the CAAD 10, and plan to never go back.


----------



## robt57

jeepsouth said:


> Yeah, Roubaix SL4 Comp.


My case/reasons different. I already have two road race bikes and did not expect the Roubaix to do what they do better or even near as well. I have decided to sell it off and am having a more versatile custom steel bike made. It it was at least more comfortable I would not be so quick to loose it so fast. The new custom will take bigger tires and even 650B for off piste function. Yada....

Interestingly, I am selling off my Addict LTD and the Six13 I just got will be the only go fast road bike. [well my SS is go fast geom too] LTD coin used to fund the custom, and another Yada...


----------



## veloci1

Hypercycler, you are correct. This is the Incycle color theme.
Just rode it 30 miles to the beach and I like it even more.
Like I said, just blown away by this frame.

I am trying to order a team color frame. If I get it, my evo will go up for sale.


----------



## wgoodness

I test road one of these right before settling on a carbon trek how do you all feel about stiffness/ road feel of the bike. It seems to me that the carbon rigs still have a bit more stiff / subtle ride.


----------



## veloci1

Wgoodness, here is my take:
Evo hm-fast, comfortable, light,great overall ride.
Synapse 2014hm-a little more comfortable than the Evo and it matches the evo in every other sense except downhill . With the Evo, you look, think and the bike goes. The Synapse, you have work a little more to make it turn like the Evo.

2015 Caad10-same as the Evo, but, more reactive to pedal input. Caad10 you give it gas and it just goes. The Caad10 transmit a little more road buzz when you hit deeper potholes or sharper inperfections , but, not day and night compared to the Evo or Synapse. Btw, the caad10 is a better descender than the Evo.

Long rides on the Evo or Synapse are a pleasure. I am talking about 70 or longer rides.
Caad10 has been perfect so far. The longest I have ridden is 55 miles. I will be riding over 80 miles tomorrow and I will post and update.

For what I do, the Caad10 would be the only bike I would need. I usually do not ride more than 55 to 60 miles. I might end up selling my Evo and Synapse nd build another caad10.

I am 184 lbs, so, that you know.


----------



## Dg designs

Im currently on a 2012 Supersix (not Hi Mod)that started life as an Apex but now had Red and Force. Im itching to go disk and thinking about a Caad10. I understand it can run 28m tires and would like to build up some wide carbon wheels, maybe even tubs. with that and something like the Syntace seatpost you think it will be more comfortable than my current ride? My current is my first and only road bike so i really don't have anything to compare it to but i understand the frame was fairly harsh.


----------



## veloci1

here is the latest:

78 miles on Sunday with the CAAD10. as stated before, the CAAD10 transmits a little more road buzz than the Synapse or EVO, but, not to my dislike. i would not ride the EVo or Synapse over the CAAD10 for this kind of riding.
i was not beat up like i thought i was going to be after 78 miles. i ws just fine.

so, for now, i am still very impressed with the CAAD10. i am not sure which bike i am selling, the EVO or Synapse. but, one of them is going so i can get another CAAD10.


----------



## TCW1184

How is the riding position? Does the cadd10 fall under endurance or aggressive?


----------



## ph0enix

TCW1184 said:


> How is the riding position? Does the cadd10 fall under endurance or aggressive?


Aggressive. It's a pure racer.


----------



## TCW1184

ph0enix said:


> Aggressive. It's a pure racer.


Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## ziscwg

TCW1184 said:


> How is the riding position? Does the cadd10 fall under endurance or aggressive?


You make the CAAD10 an endurance machine by putting 25 mm tires on it.

Beyond that, there's only two things it knows.......fast and winning.


----------



## crbeals

I have been debating between a CAAD 10 and a Synapse. My wife just got a Synapse and loves it. I know that this is something that cannot get answered on a website for me, but I'd love to hear some opinions. The test rides I have gone on haven't been that long to determine if a CAAD 10 is a substitute for a Synapse on long rides. My rides are both shortish training rides or long endurance rides so I'm looking for 1 bike for both roles. Thoughts. Thank you


----------



## fireplug

crbeals said:


> I have been debating between a CAAD 10 and a Synapse. My wife just got a Synapse and loves it. I know that this is something that cannot get answered on a website for me, but I'd love to hear some opinions. The test rides I have gone on haven't been that long to determine if a CAAD 10 is a substitute for a Synapse on long rides. My rides are both shortish training rides or long endurance rides so I'm looking for 1 bike for both roles. Thoughts. Thank you


How long is long for you? I have owned an older Synapse, CAAD9 and now and EVO and all had their pros and cons. The Synapse I had was older and a little more upright and had a longer wheelbase then the newer version does now. So the newer version is almost between my old Synapse and the new CAAD or EVO.

I switched to the CAAD9 because I wanted a stiffer and more responsive ride. I got all that and then some with the CAAD9. Don't let the race geo of the CAAD10 scare you. I would consider it standard vs endurance geo instead of race vs. endurance. The CAAD9 did have a more aggressive geo but it was not bad at all. I did plenty of 60+ mile rides (that is about my limit on any bike though) on it with no problems. I kept the CAAD longer than any other bike for good reason it was the swiss army knife of all the bikes I had. the only reason why I got the EVO was my wife had the idea on day I should get a new bike.....can't say no to that.


----------



## fireplug

veloci1 said:


> here is the latest:
> 
> 78 miles on Sunday with the CAAD10. as stated before, the CAAD10 transmits a little more road buzz than the Synapse or EVO, but, not to my dislike. i would not ride the EVo or Synapse over the CAAD10 for this kind of riding.
> i was not beat up like i thought i was going to be after 78 miles. i ws just fine.
> 
> so, for now, i am still very impressed with the CAAD10. i am not sure which bike i am selling, the EVO or Synapse. but, one of them is going so i can get another CAAD10.


The difference from my CAAD9 to EVO was not as big of a jump as I thought or hoped. Since the geo's are nearly identical I would sell the EVO and keep the Synapse.


----------



## crbeals

fireplug said:


> How long is long for you? the only reason why I got the EVO was my wife had the idea on day I should get a new bike.....can't say no to that.


Thanks for the reply

That's how I got my motorcycle years ago. Gotta strike while the iron is hot.

Long rides are over 60+ miles for me. I'm in the midwest so 100 mile 100 foot elevation rides are the norm. Maybe I should look at it from the other point; is a Synapse responsive enough on a training ride?


----------



## aureliajulia

crbeals said:


> I have been debating between a CAAD 10 and a Synapse. My wife just got a Synapse and loves it. I know that this is something that cannot get answered on a website for me, but I'd love to hear some opinions. The test rides I have gone on haven't been that long to determine if a CAAD 10 is a substitute for a Synapse on long rides. My rides are both shortish training rides or long endurance rides so I'm looking for 1 bike for both roles. Thoughts. Thank you


The CAAD10 is a full-on racing bike, the Synapse is an endurance bike. The CAAD10 has a very short headtube, and is quite aggressive. CAADs are very stiff with a lot of power transfer compared to the Synapses. (I had a 2008 carbon Synapse, and have a 2013 CAADX. Like the CAAD frameset better). But, the Synapses have changed a lot over the years. 

Maybe you could look into the CAAD 8 for something in between? To check, compare headtube heights relative to effective top tube height. The longer the TT, the taller the Headtube in a given style, just because the bike is bigger. If you compare the three bikes' numbers (eff TT and HT height), that should give you an idea of the overall difference.


----------



## ziscwg

crbeals said:


> I have been debating between a CAAD 10 and a Synapse. My wife just got a Synapse and loves it. I know that this is something that cannot get answered on a website for me, but I'd love to hear some opinions. The test rides I have gone on haven't been that long to determine if a CAAD 10 is a substitute for a Synapse on long rides. My rides are both shortish training rides or long endurance rides so I'm looking for 1 bike for both roles. Thoughts. Thank you


What is your "top" type of ride. Is it those 100-120 milers or those 50-60 milers that have lots of hills and you love to go fast up or down?

Get the bike that is best suited towards your "top" ride type.

My CAAD10 has done a number of centuries and a 200k or two. So, it does not turn into a pumpkin at 80 miles. That being said, I love the mtns descents. I only ride up so I can go down.

There's this one race on Maui that goes up the volcano 10000 ft in 35 miles. It was on my list of things to do there. Then, I heard you don't get to ride back down after the race. Screw that, if I suffer, I get the reward. 

So, get the bike that does what you like the best


----------



## fireplug

The new Synapse felt great when I took it out on a quick test ride. I am glad the LBS did not have my size or I would be where you are at right now. 

The old Synapse was fast. Not "going to take it road racing" fast (although it could) but worthy none the less. If my older Synapse was quick and handled well I am going to guess the newer version is even better and I would have no problems saying I could not squeeze all the potential out of that bike. 

I am going to take the easy way out and say you can't go wring with either bike. 

I will say this, when I very first bought the Synapse it was betwen that and the CAAD9. My thought was if the CAAD9 was too aggressive position I would not ride it and if the Synapse was a little more upright than I liked then at worst I just wish I would have gotten the other one. Saying that of course I ended up with a CAAD9 down the road that I loved.


----------



## Dan Gerous

The CAAD10 is closer to being an alloy version of the Evo, while the Synapse is available in both alloy and carbon.

To me, you can do hard short and long endurance on any of those bikes... The Evo and CAAD10 have quicker handling and are lighter, Synapses have a geometry that's a little bit slower, more relaxed (not hybrid slow, just a little bit slower than Evo/CAAD10) and they're a tad heavier... But, they're all perfectly apt at going hard or going on all day rides.

My take between Evo/CAAD10 and Synapses has more to do with the terrain you ride. If it's rough, dirt, gravel and such, I prefer the Synapse (where slightly less quick steering, more shock absorbtion and sitting more upright helps, you have room for bigger tires which helps a lot on such terrain). Smoother roads and windy conditions (and perhaps KOM hunting where I want to go 1% faster on climbs), I take my Evo... But I can do hard training rides on both and I can do super long rides on both.

Whatever the bike or it's headtube length, if it's well fit to you, it should be fine as an endurance bike, gone is the era of super harsh criterium-only race bikes... well, for Cannondale at least. Sometimes, I think the longer head tubes is mostly there for those who put the stems too low on race bikes because it looks better... you know, those who 'slam that stem' even though they shouldn't? Now they can have a proper fit but not be ashamed because they have too much spacers under their stems.


----------



## veloci1

Dan Gerous said:


> The CAAD10 is closer to being an alloy version of the Evo, while the Synapse is available in both alloy and carbon.
> 
> To me, you can do hard short and long endurance on any of those bikes... The Evo and CAAD10 have quicker handling and are lighter, Synapses have a geometry that's a little bit slower, more relaxed (not hybrid slow, just a little bit slower than Evo/CAAD10) and they're a tad heavier... But, they're all perfectly apt at going hard or going on all day rides.
> 
> My take between Evo/CAAD10 and Synapses has more to do with the terrain you ride. If it's rough, dirt, gravel and such, I prefer the Synapse (where slightly less quick steering, more shock absorbtion and sitting more upright helps, you have room for bigger tires which helps a lot on such terrain). Smoother roads and windy conditions (and perhaps KOM hunting where I want to go 1% faster on climbs), I take my Evo... But I can do hard training rides on both and I can do super long rides on both.
> 
> Whatever the bike or it's headtube length, if it's well fit to you, it should be fine as an endurance bike, gone is the era of super harsh criterium-only race bikes... well, for Cannondale at least. Sometimes, I think the longer head tubes is mostly there for those who put the stems too low on race bikes because it looks better... you know, those who 'slam that stem' even though they shouldn't? Now they can have a proper fit but not be ashamed because they have too much spacers under their stems.


i believe Dan Gerous is 100% correct on this one. any bike you pick from the Cannondale line will fullfill your needs. i am not sure how old you are and what kind of shape you are in, so, i would say the Synapse carbon will be the perfect bike for you regardless of age or biking shape.

i have all 3 and i am in love with the CAAD10. the Synapse is great, but, has not seen the light of day in a few weeks. i am sure i will take it out soon, but, my EVo is being sold. need to finance my next CAAD10 project.


----------



## crbeals

Thanks again for all the replies. I don't think that just looking at specs on a website will tell me which is the better bike on either a long ride or a hard ride. I guess I will have to try test ride them out some more. I do not think that the CAAD 8 is a reasonable substitute for splitting the difference between either the 10 or Synapse any longer no matter what the geometry might say. Not saying it is a bad bike. I quite liked the why it rode, it just seems like you get so much more with either a 10 or a Synapse.


----------



## jeepsouth

crbeals said:


> Thanks again for all the replies. I don't think that just looking at specs on a website will tell me which is the better bike on either a long ride or a hard ride. I guess I will have to try test ride them out some more. I do not think that the CAAD 8 is a reasonable substitute for splitting the difference between either the 10 or Synapse any longer no matter what the geometry might say. Not saying it is a bad bike. I quite liked the why it rode, it just seems like you get so much more with either a 10 or a Synapse.



I agree. FWIW, I love the CAAD 10. I've done 2 metric centuries on a CAAD 10 (not this one; one I owned previously), with no problems. I'm 57 years old, carrying a few extra pounds, and not the most flexible guy you'll meet. But, the CAAD 10 is the best bike I've ever owned. 
Here is my new one. It has the Ultegra group and I just had Pete's Wheels build me a set of Pacentis with White Ind. hubs. I slapped on some 25c Michelin Pro 4 Service Course tires, and it rides like a dream. 
View attachment 306332


----------



## MartinR.

Anybody on the CAAD10 Black Inc Disc (2015 model) or anyone else to share his/her opinion on this bike? Perhaps I am biased, but coming from MTB I really like the idea of disc brakes on road bikes. Hopefully CAAD12/new SS EVO will offer more options as well as Di2 compatibility.


----------



## JSWhaler

My bb on my race bike was giving out and took the advice of my lbs and couldn't be happier with my new CAAD10. It seems that everyone on my team is slowly picking a CAAD10 up for racing. I bought the black frameset and built it up with Ultegra 6800. Great ride and loving it so far. Will be ridden probably 80%.


----------



## twin001

Love my CAAD10! I bought it to just be my crit bike, and it has since turned into my race machine and daily driver. Crits, RR, even a 126 mile gravel endurance race on it (w/ 25mm tires). Love this bike!


----------

